

Dad thinks he's the family's tech guy, family says Hah - ezdebater
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57454639-71/dad-thinks-hes-the-familys-tech-guy-family-says-hah/?tag=txt;title

======
tokenadult
Previous submission (no comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121600>

(The duplicate was missed because neither submission was of the canonical
URL.)

